# getting Samsung SCX-4521F (and other printers) to work

## kernelOfTruth

Hi there,

since I had some hassle in setting up the Samsung SCX-4521F under GNU/Gentoo, here the simple steps to set it up:

kudos to Steffen Zieger:

http://steffenzieger.de/index.php/2007/02/13/samsung-scx4521f-und-linux-drucken/

1.) download driver from the samsung  driver page 

2.) extract tar.gz file to any directory

3.) copy rastertosamsungspl from cdroot/Linux/i386/at_root/usr/lib/cups/filter to /usr/libexec/cups/filter , you probably need to change permissions that everyone can read & execute it: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root users  35896 23. Jul 22:34 rastertosamsungspl

4.) copy scx4×21.ppd from cdroot/Linux/noarch/at_opt/share/ppd to /usr/share/cups/model , you also might need to adjust permissions that everyone can read it / root must be able to execute [-rw-r--r-- 1 root users 10289  2. Aug 16:35 scx4x21.ppd ]

5.) set up printer via 127.0.0.1:631 in your favorite webbrowser the location has to be mfp:/dev/mfp4 (<-- this part is crucial since if you select the default /dev/usb/lp0 it won't print !!)

Greetings   :Smile: 

----------

## hrnick

Thanks for your tips, it helped a lot. I saw that there's also a samsung mfp driver ebuild here.

The only problem for me is that scanning doesn't work. Running sane-find-scanner gives the following:

```
$ sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04e8 [Samsung], product=0x3419 [SCX-4x21 Series]) at libusb:002:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.
```

But when I run scanimage -L i only get

```
$ scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

Any ideas what could be wrong?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you tried executing scanimage -L with root-account ?

sorry, haven't tried out the ebuild yet / haven't figured out how to set it up manually 

- I won't install that thing (= driver binary setup) anymore since it overwrites a qt-symlink which lets kde-packages fail   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hrnick

Sorry, forgot to mention that I have the same problem as root...

It feels like the mentioned ebuild is far from finished, I had to copy rastertosamsungspl manually for instance. Hopefully we'll get a functional samsung-mfl-bin ebuild soon...

----------

## hrnick

I figured out what was wrong. The ebuild didn't work as it should for amd64 systems. I have updated the ebuild and submitted it to the samsung-mfp-bin bug.

I told you, the ebuild is far from finished  :Smile: 

----------

